# Word for the day  unctuous



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

Below are two entries from different dictionarys showing remarkably different primary meanings




unctuous
[uhngk-choo-uh s] 


adjective


1.characterized by excessive piousness or moralistic fervor, especially in an affected manner; excessively smooth, suave, or smug.


2.of the nature of or characteristic of an unguent or ointment; oily; greasy.


3.having an oily or soapy feel, as certain minerals.




unctuous
ˈəNG(k)(t)SH(o͞o)əs/


adjective


1.(of a person) excessively or ingratiatingly flattering; oily.
"he seemed anxious to please but not in an unctuous way"


synonyms: sycophantic, ingratiating, obsequious, fawning, servile, groveling, subservient, cringing, humble, hypocritical, insincere, gushing, effusive; 


2.(chiefly of minerals) having a greasy or soapy feel.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

although the word unctious has always been used to mean something oily or greasy...or someone who is overly flattering in a smarmy way ...lately at least here in the Uk, more and more Chefs are describing foods laden with heavy cream...''unctuous''...meaning rich , creamy and delicious.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

It brings to mind... Mr Pecksniff [from Dickens.]Martin Chuzzlewit [I think.]


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

First person I thought of was Uriah Heep ...rubbing his hands together muttering....''ever soo 'umble..''.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes! Dickens had lots of these unctious characters in his books.


----------

